# scope mounted lights for night hunting



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

can anyone tell me how well the scope mounted lights work, can you see your cross hairs enough. Also whats up with the red lens cover is that a must? :bart:


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey bart I have a scope light from OPTRONICS it boasts a 350 yard beam and I swear by it. I always call at night when there is a good bit of moon light so I never have aproblem seeing my reticle. and as for the red lens I've never left home without it and most scope mounted hunting lights come with a flip up red lens already attatched


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks nitelite. I'll have to look into that brand. How well does the battery life work?


----------



## Buffsldr (Nov 29, 2005)

The idea on the red lens cover is that yotes can't see a red light. The red wavelength is outside of their visual detection ability. So you can seem them, but they can't see your light.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

the battery takes about 18 hours to charge it fully and it will last you all night. provided you are just scanning every few moments


----------

